# PTE General & Academic Exam



## Shiv11 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Please anyone who has written PTE general and Academic exams, could you share some materials and details about exam.

For Skilled Visa PTE Academic or General which one is accepted?

Planning to take an attempt in Melbourne.

http://pearsonpte.com/


----------



## bbk89 (Oct 2, 2015)

both are accepted


----------



## sonivEX (Sep 30, 2015)

bbk89 said:


> both are accepted


I think only PTE Academic is accepted. I can't post the link to the official site but if you search for PTE Academic there, you will find that information in the FAQ.


----------

